# Pedipaw vs Regular Dremel



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Jenn, Dennis has used both a regular dremel and the pedipaw. Definately prefers the pedipaw for these reasons: Pedipaw has a plastic cap that stops the hair from posssibly tangling in the dremel. Pedipaw has various size holes for various size claws which stops grinding wheel from jumping over or under nails, and helps regulate how much you grind off.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

If you already have a regular dremel then don't waste your money on a pedipaws or pedicure. Actualy don't waste your money on a pedipaws AT ALL, if you're going to get one get the pedicure version. It is much better. I've used both in the salon. I have a pedicure at home and at work and clients are always bringin the pedipaws and wanting me to use them which I now refuse to do, I use mine instead. The pedicure is rechargeable and the charge last longer (in my experience so far) than the pedipaws which is battery powered. I do really like the guard around the grinding stone, it's helpful but again the pedicure bests the pedipaws in that area as well. The pedicure has a gaurd with various sized holes in it, you rotate it and select the hole size that best suits the dog you're working on. The holes on the pedicure or perfectly round, which is great. The single hole in the guard on the pedipaw is round with an oval is shape at the top of it. It's been my experience that this shape causes the nail to be fulled up into the gaurd and get stuck between the gaurd and the grinding stone. It's kind of a pain in the @$$. 
But like I said before if you already have a deremel then purchasing either other these tools is a complete waste unless you need to replace your dremel. The are exactly the same thing as the dremel with the addition of a little cup/gaurd over the grinding stone. It doesn't hold all the filings either, they fall out of the hole as you work. The only reason I use the pedicure in the salon is that with the gaurd on it you wont catch any of the dog's fur (for dogs that dont have clean feet- not applicable to most poodle), in the grinding stone and hurt the dog. Thats pretty useful. The grinders are pretty quiet but if you have a dog who doesn't like to have the nails filed he still isn't going to like the pedicure. For that matter if you have a dog who doesn't like his nails done 9 out of 10 times he won't do any better for grinding.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Jenn, Dennis has used both a regular dremel and the pedipaw. Definately prefers the pedipaw for these reasons: Pedipaw has a plastic cap that stops the hair from posssibly tangling in the dremel. Pedipaw has various size holes for various size claws which stops grinding wheel from jumping over or under nails, and helps regulate how much you grind off.


Oh good. I new there probably some advantages to the pedipaw vs the dremel. My husband says, "there is no need for a pedipaw when we have a dremel". Huh! Im going to buy one today! lol 

Im thinking for $20.00 you can't go that wrong. lol Thanks Loretta!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> If you already have a regular dremel then don't waste your money on a pedipaws or pedicure. Actualy don't waste your money on a pedipaws AT ALL, if you're going to get one get the pedicure version. It is much better. I've used both in the salon. I have a pedicure at home and at work and clients are always bringin the pedipaws and wanting me to use them which I now refuse to do, I use mine instead. The pedicure is rechargeable and the charge last longer (in my experience so far) than the pedipaws which is battery powered. I do really like the guard around the grinding stone, it's helpful but again the pedicure bests the pedipaws in that area as well. The pedicure has a gaurd with various sized holes in it, you rotate it and select the hole size that best suits the dog you're working on. The holes on the pedicure or perfectly round, which is great. The single hole in the guard on the pedipaw is round with an oval is shape at the top of it. It's been my experience that this shape causes the nail to be fulled up into the gaurd and get stuck between the gaurd and the grinding stone. It's kind of a pain in the @$$.
> But like I said before if you already have a deremel then purchasing either other these tools is a complete waste unless you need to replace your dremel. The are exactly the same thing as the dremel with the addition of a little cup/gaurd over the grinding stone. It doesn't hold all the filings either, they fall out of the hole as you work. The only reason I use the pedicure in the salon is that with the gaurd on it you wont catch any of the dog's fur (for dogs that dont have clean feet- not applicable to most poodle), in the grinding stone and hurt the dog. Thats pretty useful. The grinders are pretty quiet but if you have a dog who doesn't like to have the nails filed he still isn't going to like the pedicure. For that matter if you have a dog who doesn't like his nails done 9 out of 10 times he won't do any better for grinding.


hehe...we were writing our post's at the same time. So where do you get the pedicure at? Then maybe I can compare the two. I think our dremel is loud and the lowest setting doesn't work now. So I think! I wish I could turn it down to a little slower speed. 

Ok so petmart carries the pedipaw, how about the pedicure?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Jenn, let me correct myself.....it isn't pedipaw that we have, but is the Peticure instead. We paid about $50.00 for ours if I remember correctly. Dennis is afraid that the $20.00 one you mentioned would probably not be for large dogs. We originally had a rechargable one and sent it back for one that plugs in, because all rechargable batteries will eventualy die and not take a charge anymore and he did not want to wait on the factory to send out a new one that could take up to 6 wks. We have been very pleased with the PETICURE that we now have.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Jenn, I think that you can go to peticure.com


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Aww darn! I was hoping to just head out and get one today. lol Well I do like the idea of getting one that plugs in verses re-charges. Thanks for the info!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I've seen them in as seen on TV stores and at walgreens. They are the same price as the pedipawsbut waaayyyy better!! Even if you have to order it Jenn, definitly go with the pedicure. I got mine at the mall in the as seen on TV store and only paid 19.95 for it. I think it was 21.99 at the walgreen here. Heh, I think I saw it in walmart on an endcap and then again near the front registers too, but that may have been the other one.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I have never seen the PETICURE for the same price as the PEDIPAWS. All I have seen were PEDIPAWS starting at $19.99 and PEDICURE starting at $29.99. Pediicure has a PEDICURE PETITE for $29.99 a PEDICUURE ELITE for $49.99 and a PEDICURE POWER for $59.99. The first one that we had was the ELITE, but now have the POWER, and like it a whole lot better. This one is a professional grade model, has twice the power and is half the size of all the other PEDICURE models. I wish I could find one like ours for $20.00, I'd buy another one. We just didn't care for the less expensive model.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> I have never seen the PETICURE for the same price as the PEDIPAWS. All I have seen were PEDIPAWS starting at $19.99 and PEDICURE starting at $29.99. Pediicure has a PEDICURE PETITE for $29.99 a PEDICUURE ELITE for $49.99 and a PEDICURE POWER for $59.99. The first one that we had was the ELITE, but now have the POWER, and like it a whole lot better. This one is a professional grade model, has twice the power and is half the size of all the other PEDICURE models. I wish I could find one like ours for $20.00, I'd buy another one. We just didn't care for the less expensive model.


Well I decided that I would get the Pedi-paw for 19.99 at petsmart, which I did and if I don't like it I can return it. When I went to the Pedicure site it had them listed for 19.99 as well. It seems to be the comparable model to the pedipaw. Anyhow, it seems to work well and is much quieter then the dremel I have. I will keep an eye out for the pedicure at walgreens as well.


Editing; Yes, Fuzbutz you are right about the different models and pricing. The lowest one is 29.99 for the Petite. Im not sure what I thought I seen earlier. lol Anyhow, for the price Im happy with pedipaw for now and later I can up-grade to the peticure if needed. Thanks everyone for the info about the peticure and pedipaw.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I much prefer my dremel. I bought the Pedipaws because of the cap. But Sam's nails barely fit in it and I couldn't get different angles on the nail like I like to do. So I gave it to my neighbor for her tiny puppy and I'm back to the Dremel. It's also much faster too because the attachment I use is much more abrasive than the one on the Pedipaws and I have a variable speed dremel that runs much faster. Never heard of the other one. I love this method though, will never use clippers again!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Does anyone have a Pedipaw's dremel for the nails? If so how do they compare to a regular dremel?
> 
> I use a regular dremel but have been thinking of picking up a Pedipaw to try it out. What everyones thoughts?


I bought one but haven't really used it yet - scared lol - I never used a dremel either.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> If you already have a regular dremel then don't waste your money on a pedipaws or pedicure. Actualy don't waste your money on a pedipaws AT ALL, if you're going to get one get the pedicure version. It is much better. I've used both in the salon. I have a pedicure at home and at work and clients are always bringin the pedipaws and wanting me to use them which I now refuse to do, I use mine instead. The pedicure is rechargeable and the charge last longer (in my experience so far) than the pedipaws which is battery powered. I do really like the guard around the grinding stone, it's helpful but again the pedicure bests the pedipaws in that area as well. The pedicure has a gaurd with various sized holes in it, you rotate it and select the hole size that best suits the dog you're working on. The holes on the pedicure or perfectly round, which is great. The single hole in the guard on the pedipaw is round with an oval is shape at the top of it. It's been my experience that this shape causes the nail to be fulled up into the gaurd and get stuck between the gaurd and the grinding stone. It's kind of a pain in the @$$.
> But like I said before if you already have a deremel then purchasing either other these tools is a complete waste unless you need to replace your dremel. The are exactly the same thing as the dremel with the addition of a little cup/gaurd over the grinding stone. It doesn't hold all the filings either, they fall out of the hole as you work. The only reason I use the pedicure in the salon is that with the gaurd on it you wont catch any of the dog's fur (for dogs that dont have clean feet- not applicable to most poodle), in the grinding stone and hurt the dog. Thats pretty useful. The grinders are pretty quiet but if you have a dog who doesn't like to have the nails filed he still isn't going to like the pedicure. For that matter if you have a dog who doesn't like his nails done 9 out of 10 times he won't do any better for grinding.


I think what I have is a Peticure


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Well the pedipaw worked pretty well but it does take longer then our reg dremel. Its much quiter then our dremel and easier to rotate though. So both have advantages.


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought a pedipaw and hated it. I quickly resold it on ebay. Thank heavens I got my money back it wasn't cheap. I use a 19.99 dremel from walmart it's actually better .


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I started with the dremel, was not liking the noise at all so I got the pedipaws and HATE it lol. On the commercials the thing is not even on, if you use it at the angle it shows you it kicks the dogs nail in the wrong direction and it does not work as well for as long. The sanding wheels wear out ALOT faster then the dremel and takes longer because it is working at a slower speed. I went back to the dremel and am giving my pedipaws away.


----------



## pmdavis (May 6, 2009)

I also have a Peticure... One of the first things my husband did was to go out to the garage and get a head of fine stone out of his dremmel supplies. The little piece of sandpaper that was to go on the head, was toast after the first use... I purchased mine on line directly from Peticure.

http://www.peticure.com/

We have hardwood floors and with Suzy and now with Roxy, I try to keep the nails short, so my husband isn't constantly worried about the scratching on the floors. 

p


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a pedipaw and absolutly love it. The only thing is it started to make weird noise lately. I've had it for about 3 months. I'm expecting it to croak in the near future so I went to pedicure and bought the cord model. There is no way I am going back to cutters lol

Someone mentioned they replaced the cutting band with a stone? I'd like to know what kind of stone you can use in them too.


I don't have a dremmel but I saw you can buy a cover for a dremmel if you have one. It lists the kind of dremmel the cover fits too. Here is the link if you're interested

http://www.peticure-grooming.com/Peticure-Safe-Guard_p_0-14.html


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

So... I am at the Peticure site and about to place my order! Just wanted to make sure I'm buying the best one!! :help: Peticure Power?? (for a standard poodle) THANKS
http://www.peticure-grooming.com/Peticure-Power_p_0-28362.html


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

*heather* said:


> So... I am at the Peticure site and about to place my order! Just wanted to make sure I'm buying the best one!! :help: Peticure Power?? (for a standard poodle) THANKS
> http://www.peticure-grooming.com/Peticure-Power_p_0-28362.html


I have that one and it works really well on my yorkie and mini poodle. The only thing is I don't know the speed it's going. In their demo they say not to use over 5000 rpm or something. Of course the pedicure power doesn't match their demo. The paper I got with it says it goes from 5 to 7000 rpm I think so I turn the knob about 2/3. 

If I had to buy it again I think I would buy the cap they sell (beware it fits only certain types of dremmel) and try a dremmel. I found a super site explaining just about everything about dremmels and such. He has plenty of pictures to show everything.

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Daddy123 said:


> I have that one and it works really well on my yorkie and mini poodle. The only thing is I don't know the speed it's going. In their demo they say not to use over 5000 rpm or something. Of course the pedicure power doesn't match their demo. The paper I got with it says it goes from 5 to 7000 rpm I think so I turn the knob about 2/3.
> 
> If I had to buy it again I think I would buy the cap they sell (beware it fits only certain types of dremmel) and try a dremmel. I found a super site explaining just about everything about dremmels and such. He has plenty of pictures to show everything.
> 
> http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


Wow, talk about thorough!! Great info~ THANKS!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I have one identical to the peticure petite, but here in NZ it is called petcare?
Don't know if it is a rip off brand, but it seems to work well. It only cost me NZD $ 20 which is about USD $14


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't read the whole thread.. but I'll just say that pedipaws doesn't keep it's charge.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I returned my pedi-paw and still use our old faithful dremel. It dremels the nails much quicker and works better on a large dog which was the main issue with the pedi-paw...for me.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I always dremmeled the english mastiffs nails and for some reason started clipping my spoos well we move in 4 days so have been clipping the nails back and yep you guessed it went to short last night on the last nail oflast paw and blood everywhere.
I am going to work on dremeling if I can find what box I packed it in for Casey today.
They get spayed and Nutered on the 15 I wonder if they will do them well under so I can start short or is that mean They are not crazy long but I am always afraid of going to short so probably don't take enough off and we have 3 acres of grass here so not really wearing them down
New place is townhouse so walks 2xs a day might help LOL


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> I returned my pedi-paw and still use our old faithful dremel. It dremels the nails much quicker and works better on a large dog which was the main issue with the pedi-paw...for me.


someone lent me a pedi-paw and I've used it for the puppy (14mos) but I can see how it will be useless as the nails get thicker... I will be getting a regular dremel tool as well!


----------

